# reculturing dairy connection yogurt cultures?



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I was wondering if you can reculture the yogurt cultures from DC. I got the one with the mild flavor and thick body and was wondering if I had to use new culture every time or if I could use my already made yogurt to do the next batch, at least for a while.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yes- I do for months until I mess up and let it turn to beer!
The flavor will alter slightly but yes!
L


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great, thanks! (Big $$ savings that way, too!!)


----------

